# puppy has hernia.



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

so i took my pup in for a check up for soft poop and the lump on his belly button area thats gotten bigger since i picked him up last sunday. vet said puppy has giardia so got the meds for that. for the hernia says recommends surgery. its going to cost between $380-580. the actual lump is not where the hole is from the belly button. its over towards the rearend. the breeder did not mention this to me when i had picked him up, but i did noticed it day after thinking it was nothing but got bigger. i really dont what to do. should i have surgery or wait it out for a couple of months. dont want my pup to have any issues as he gets older especially if im planning doing shutzhund with him.

thanks in advance


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I'm no expert, my pup had an umbilical hernia that had to be surgically fixed. Total price was around 175. Did your breeder have any kind of guarantee? I know my breeder had a clause sayin "umbilical" hernia was not covered...yadayada. But if you maybe had a guarantee against genetic defect, or other health guarantee...maybe. I'd prolly be a litle irritated with the breeder if I were you. I have learned from my experience...examine a new puppy a little closer on pick up. I just was in cuddle mode with Axel, and didn't examine him at all...LOL! DUH! Live and learn...
Good luck!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta just had her umbilical hernia fixed along with her spay surgery so it was just an add on. She's 18 months old and the vet didn't think there was any rush to get it fixed and it never bothered her at all, so I'm thinking you probably have a little while at least to think about it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait until he's neutered and then have it fixed. I can look up what I was charged for that (lucy had one too), but I know it wasn't anywhere near what you're being quoted for. I'm thinking it was around an extra $100 on top of the spay.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I'm no expert, my pup had an umbilical hernia that had to be surgically fixed. Total price was around 175. Did your breeder have any kind of guarantee? I know my breeder had a clause sayin "umbilical" hernia was not covered...yadayada. But if you maybe had a guarantee against genetic defect, or other health guarantee...maybe. I'd prolly be a litle irritated with the breeder if I were you. I have learned from my experience...examine a new puppy a little closer on pick up. I just was in cuddle mode with Axel, and didn't examine him at all...LOL! DUH! Live and learn...
> Good luck!


that half the cost of what i was quoted by my vet. as far as my contract nothing states anything about hernia and guarantee pup for 4yrs for hips.
on there puppy page it states...

"We take a lot of pride in our puppies, and guarantee them 100% to be healthy, to have a stable temperment, to be what you were looking for ..... or we will replace them, up to 4 years of age."

i am kind of irritated and somewhat dissappionted because i wasnt told. could made a decsion not the get the pup if i knew.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Umbilical hernias really are common and not a big deal at all. Even the world's best breeders have puppies with them. 

An umbilical hernia does not mean you have an unhealthy dog. He probably has no idea it's even there.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Wait until he's neutered and then have it fixed. I can look up what I was charged for that (lucy had one too), but I know it wasn't anywhere near what you're being quoted for. I'm thinking it was around an extra $100 on top of the spay.



as of now i dont have any intentions of having him neutered. that would be nice to see what the difference is in charges.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta just had her umbilical hernia fixed along with her spay surgery so it was just an add on. She's 18 months old and the vet didn't think there was any rush to get it fixed and it never bothered her at all, so I'm thinking you probably have a little while at least to think about it.


the vet said it was a hernia i asked about it being a umbilical hernia and said its a hernia.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well an umbilical hernia is a hernia. Did he say it was a different kind of hernia?


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

he didnt mention a different hernia. just said its was a hernia thats pretty big.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

eiyse98ls1 said:


> he didnt mention a different hernia. just said its was a hernia thats pretty big.


I'm sure you can feel it..is it by the "belly button"? Don't worry yourself to death...I would get another opinion on price though, your quote seems a little high. These things happen. Vet bills are the downside of taking care of your furbaby... I got pet insurance on mine, but hernia was not covered. Get a second opinion, and relax, it'll be OK


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

My pup Kenzie had a similar hernia. Never seemed to bother her and the vet fixed it when she was spade. Didn't cost too much more, since she was already put under for the fixing. Worked out well but man was that a lot of stitches.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like it is an inguinal hernia. If the vet is concerned about it, it might be because its big enough for the bowel or urinary bladder to get caught in it. Did the vet feel you should fix it right away? How old is your pup?


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Sounds like it is an inguinal hernia. If the vet is concerned about it, it might be because its big enough for the bowel or urinary bladder to get caught in it. Did the vet feel you should fix it right away? How old is your pup?


i asked the vet today about what type of hernia it was, true hernia or delayed closure type. he said true hernia. he did say if i plan on working him i should get it fixed but if was just a house pet should be ok. Akio is 10 weeks.


----------



## Cody2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Our new puppy has one the size of MMns next to his penis, the vet pushed it in and it disappear temporarily but said it will have to be removed when he will be spayed. Should i do it before or wait until then?


----------

